# 08/20/2021 Ethan Ralph Takes his child-predator bride to an anime convention



## Nigella (Aug 20, 2021)

Ethan tries to do 'journalism' while his fiancee scouts out for some underaged girls to molest.
The absolute new lows of ethan Ralph


----------



## Never Scored (Aug 20, 2021)

Sitting down and interviewing people about fucking anime and cosplay. WHAT A RALPHA MALE!


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Aug 20, 2021)

I don’t even think Ralph’s fans would wanna sit through and watch this shit. Is Ralph trying to grift into the “anime community” now?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 20, 2021)

Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon. 



 
 It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 20, 2021)

Gotta love the two minutes of Tonka talk, I was on the edge of my seat


----------



## PFM (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


His little legs are so fucking comical


----------



## byuu (Aug 20, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> I don’t even think Ralph’s fans would wanna sit through and watch this shit. Is Ralph trying to grift into the “anime community” now?


It wouldn't be such a bad idea. Since he's fat and retarded he fits right in with the weebs.
And the people that still watch him already masturbate to loli to own the libs.


----------



## Alba gu brath (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.



Hell, forget the arms, the tiny wee legs being crushed under all that gunt, if he isn't the fattest wee manlet around I'd be surprised.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.



"No shame" is a defining characteristic of wiggers.


----------



## vulg (Aug 20, 2021)

he straddles that chair like bacchus riding a mighty tortoise.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Aug 20, 2021)

The gunt has devoured his pelvis, that midget has no hips!


----------



## instythot (Aug 20, 2021)

vulg said:


> he straddles that chair like bacchus riding a mighty tortoise.
> View attachment 2462776View attachment 2462777View attachment 2462844


I know what he means by it, but Jesus Christ a man of his size should not ever wear a shirt that says "fed"


----------



## NigKid (Aug 20, 2021)

I'll never get over the fact that the first time I saw a picture of pantsu I was convinced it was a troll that posted a picture of a crossdresser. Even from a slight angle she just looks like a man.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Aug 20, 2021)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> The gunt has devoured his pelvis, that midget has no hips!


It covers his entire penis region. Imagine being May and having to lift up the gunt flap with one hand while working his 2" penis with the other.
If she wasn't getting off on him being so disgusting, it'd be quite a horrifying experience.
But as we know she's into the whole "smol anima girl being overpowered and fucked by a grotesque monster" thing.


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


Look at the way he clearly struggles to lift that arm and climb over his gunt. Boys looking like a double wide surprise


----------



## vulg (Aug 20, 2021)

holy shit, it's the *GUNT **COLOR **SCHEME*
  





you can also see his gunt spilling over his legs like silly puddy too


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 20, 2021)

vulg said:


> he straddles that chair like bacchus riding a mighty tortoise.


Oh my, if only diabetic compression socks were invented in the time of Bacchus. He's struggling hard to reach his guests to shove that microphone in their face with his tiny little arms. The dick's way too big though on the statue. Here's a *WELL FED *I made for @Tom Myers relating to this shit show for the thread.



vulg said:


> holy shit, it's the Gunt color scheme


It's the circle of life, the same circle his gunt makes when it meets back up with itself around his back.


----------



## Haint (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


Amazing job to get a pig to wear clothes.


----------



## veri (Aug 20, 2021)

vulg said:


> holy shit, it's the *GUNT **COLOR **SCHEME*
> 
> View attachment 2462872View attachment 2462874
> you can also see his gunt spilling over his legs like silly puddy too



I KNEW SOMETHING LOOKED FAMILIAR!


----------



## instythot (Aug 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> It covers his entire penis region. Imagine being May and having to lift up the gunt flap with one hand while working his 2" penis with the other.
> If she wasn't getting off on him being so disgusting, it'd be quite a horrifying experience.
> But as we know she's into the whole "smol anima girl being overpowered and fucked by a grotesque monster" thing.


Obviously, they have to roll his gunt back towards his chest and May hops on for a ride only if she feels fertile. Otherwise she would actively have to push that thing out of the way when she's on the bottom and hope they moved the gunt to the exact right position for his Memphis Mauler to be slightly longer than the fat is wide


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 20, 2021)

>anime MILFs

That got his fucking attention.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralph on his show: "Fuck you Medicare and Joe Biden, you think just because the doctor strangled my momma and screamed 'DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?' in her face that I'm gonna take the vax or wear a mask? Eat a fucking cock, go kill yourself, I'll let her die alone of shame before I ever comply!"


Ethan Ralph to his Child Predator Bride at a lollicon convention: "We need to take precautions to protect the most vulnerable in our population. For God's Sake people, wear a mask, it's for your safety."


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Aug 20, 2021)

Ralph had never really courted the Anime community before. Jim was much more open to anime and ended up just streaming about anime he’s watching. Then he died of cancer because anime is cancer.

Ralph is already a horrific degenerate that honestly watching anime is actually a step back for him in terms of degenerating.



Spoiler: “Muh jornalizum”



My bet is before the convention is over Ralph is gonna respect so many trannie genders that Buzzfeed would offer him a job.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow Ralph is really just a lardball with baby arms and legs. LITERALLY DEGENERATE lifestyle.


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 20, 2021)

Cannot wait for them to get in a fight with some weeb and get kicked out


----------



## Haint (Aug 20, 2021)

Jew Lover 1488 said:


> Cannot wait for them to get in a fight with some weeb and get kicked out


Gunt can't kick anything with those chicken legs and fat rolls getting in the way..


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 20, 2021)

Haint said:


> Gunt can't kick anything with those chicken legs and fat rolls getting in the way..


A neckbeard weeb might be able to beat up the gunt


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Aug 20, 2021)

It's funny that he's getting fatter.


----------



## instythot (Aug 20, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ralph had never really courted the Anime community before. Jim was much more open to anime and ended up just streaming about anime he’s watching. Then he died of cancer because anime is cancer.
> 
> Ralph is already a horrific degenerate that honestly watching anime is actually a step back for him in terms of degenerating.
> 
> ...


But Gator wishes imaginary cartoon women a happy birthday. Just imagine how sexually excited he is at the idea that one day Ethan Ralph will go to an anime convention with him


----------



## Spectre_06 (Aug 20, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


>


It's good to see nothing has changed.  His gunt still prevents him from sitting with his legs beneath his body, he's wearing diabetic compression socks, and somehow his legs still look like toothpicks.  Honestly, if he were active more than just waddling himself to the fridge he'd have some calves, but the Butterball just has no definition beyond "round".


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 20, 2021)

Cosplay is cringe and Ralph is retarded. Truly a match made in heaven.


----------



## Matt Damon (Aug 20, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> View attachment 2462911


His body is so weird and oddly proportioned that this looks like some kind of unconvincing special effect from a low-budget movie.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 20, 2021)

He looks like he’s built like a full sized (if you can call 5’1” full size) Hotwheels but with a massive gunt.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 20, 2021)

Hopefully there is a cooking seminar so Pants can learn to cook some real ramen.


----------



## Neil (Aug 20, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> I don’t even think Ralph’s fans would wanna sit through and watch this shit. Is Ralph trying to grift into the “anime community” now?


May is trying to mold him into another version of Digi. Expect Ralph to troon out within a year or two.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Aug 20, 2021)

instythot said:


> I know what he means by it, but Jesus Christ a man of his size should not ever wear a shirt that says "fed"


It's great, literally means "fat" in my native language.


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 20, 2021)

How the fuck are his legs so small for a fat guy? If you look at most fat people that actually have jobs, their legs are usually pretty toned because of how much weight they naturally carry around. Does Ralph just never move around except to get more Maker's Mark?


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Aug 20, 2021)

I wonder how much of this shit he’s doing with Pedosu is aimed at Faith? She would’ve loved this shit and would’ve been over the moon to take Xander (Jesus that name). I feel like a lot of the stuff he does with her (the engagement, “showing her off”, taking her out) is often times aimed at Faith and it makes me a little sad for all involved (bc they’re all stupid faggots, except for the baby). I don’t feel that Ethan’s public feelings towards Pedo are as legit as they’re making it out to be, she just plays along and is old enough to be manipulative in a way Faith wasn’t due to maturity and life experience.


----------



## Tims (Aug 20, 2021)

The condition Manrsu gave the Gunt was that he had to take her to an anime convention before she allowed him to gunt her, he agreed which led to the below horrific image:


Spoiler: Horrifying



View attachment guntsex.webp


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 20, 2021)

GUNT + FUPA = GUUPA? FUPUNT?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 20, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ethan Ralph on his show: "Fuck you Medicare and Joe Biden, you think just because the doctor strangled my momma and screamed 'DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?' in her face that I'm gonna take the vax or wear a mask? Eat a fucking cock, go kill yourself, I'll let her die alone of shame before I ever comply!"
> View attachment 2462911
> Ethan Ralph to his Child Predator Bride at a lollicon convention: "We need to take precautions to protect the most vulnerable in our population. For God's Sake people, wear a mask, it's for your safety."
> View attachment 2462938


He looks like a blob with fake legs attached to him. It really weird !!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 20, 2021)

And here i thought troons and pedos were the only thing making anime bad.
Now ralph has tossed his gunt in the ring.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Aug 20, 2021)

Gunty Dumpty sat on a wall...


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 20, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> GUNT + FUPA = GUUPA? FUPUNT?


We're getting into portmantception levels here since gunt already is one... Oh fuck I even portmanteau'd in this post! The Fupunt's gravity is too strong, we're past the event horizon!


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 20, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ethan Ralph on his show: "Fuck you Medicare and Joe Biden, you think just because the doctor strangled my momma and screamed 'DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?' in her face that I'm gonna take the vax or wear a mask? Eat a fucking cock, go kill yourself, I'll let her die alone of shame before I ever comply!"
> View attachment 2462911
> Ethan Ralph to his Child Predator Bride at a lollicon convention: "We need to take precautions to protect the most vulnerable in our population. For God's Sake people, wear a mask, it's for your safety."
> View attachment 2462938


Look at the tiny manlet arms.


----------



## instythot (Aug 20, 2021)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> I wonder how much of this shit he’s doing with Pedosu is aimed at Faith? She would’ve loved this shit and would’ve been over the moon to take Xander (Jesus that name). I feel like a lot of the stuff he does with her (the engagement, “showing her off”, taking her out) is often times aimed at Faith and it makes me a little sad for all involved (bc they’re all stupid faggots, except for the baby). I don’t feel that Ethan’s public feelings towards Pedo are as legit as they’re making it out to be, she just plays along and is old enough to be manipulative in a way Faith wasn’t due to maturity and life experience.


I hope all of it because Fai Fai was obviously uncomfortable being shown off for Ethan Ralph's hate watchers


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 20, 2021)

fat old sun said:


> His little legs are so fucking comical


It’s amazing too. You’d think he’d have tree trunk legs carrying around that low hanging gunt, but then you realize he doesn’t walk at all so basically his legs just carry him to the chair to shitter and bed. It’s truly the body of a manlet who’s only activity is drinking and talking…and even that gets him sweaty. 

Whatever the doctor told him about his scrawny legs scared the shit out of him because he wears those support hose like a diligent 75 year old mawmaw. I’m assuming he’s familiar with the Ralph clan losing legs and having open sores due to the beetus and he thinks wearing support hose instead of losing weight will save them.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Aug 20, 2021)

NigKid said:


> I'll never get over the fact that the first time I saw a picture of pantsu I was convinced it was a troll that posted a picture of a crossdresser. Even from a slight angle she just looks like a man.


She does give me a slight trooned out PeeWee Herman vibe...


----------



## Rattus Ebrius (Aug 20, 2021)

Steely Dan said:


> How the fuck are his legs so small for a fat guy? If you look at most fat people that actually have jobs, their legs are usually pretty toned because of how much weight they naturally carry around. Does Ralph just never move around except to get more Maker's Mark?


If you look at most fat people who don't have jobs, or have desk jobs, they look like this. 
You don't need leg muscle to sit on your ass all day.


----------



## Florence Sargent (Aug 20, 2021)

I can't believe he saw that footage and was okay uploading it. The man has too much misdirected confidence.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 20, 2021)

Child bride, you say?


----------



## NigKid (Aug 20, 2021)

JustSomeDong said:


> She does give me a slight trooned out PeeWee Herman vibe...


lmao thats pretty accurate. Her face is just bizzare, her forehead occupies like half of her head, her profile is also weird.
Shed make a great transgender


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Aug 20, 2021)

Women not only fuck this dude, but let him go raw and have his kids. Wtf is wrong with you.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 20, 2021)

darkwingosonichugorl said:


> Women not only fuck this dude, but let him go raw and have his kids. Wtf is wrong with you.


I see it as some kind of lower level natural selection; whoever gets ralphed shall carry the burden of the retarded child to be warning to all of us.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Aug 20, 2021)

Do a push-up, Ralph.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Aug 20, 2021)

Are those diabetic/compression socks?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Aug 20, 2021)

Uncanny, really.


----------



## GaryGrey (Aug 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> It covers his entire penis region. Imagine being May and having to lift up the gunt flap with one hand while working his 2" penis with the other.
> If she wasn't getting off on him being so disgusting, it'd be quite a horrifying experience.
> But as we know she's into the whole "smol anima girl being overpowered and fucked by a grotesque monster" thing.
> View attachment 2462858


Is black suppose to be a slimming color?  Ralph did some other in person interview some time back which was memorable because again he was in black and looked like a snowman melting into the chair.  Even the Virginia max mandate speech black shirt black jeans.  Noticing his affinity, and after checking a dozen old streams on Odysee, Ralph really seems to have a primarily black and sparse wardrobe.  Ralph needs a stylist because t-shirt, gym shorts, and tall socks isn't a good look for a interview host.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


How old is he? I am amazed at how skinny his limbs are compared to his gut.
The tube-socks pulled up that high adds to the grandpa feel of his outfit.


----------



## Nigella (Aug 20, 2021)

Wearing graduated compression socks and hosiery can *help reduce and maintain edema in patients with venous insufficiency*. Most people with diabetes will benefit from less swelling when wearing Sigvaris Diabetic Compression Socks.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Aug 20, 2021)

Every single time Ralph is in public he looks more disgusting than the last.  Those poor people that had to see this awful blob in blown out compression socks. This had to be the smelliest anime convention of the last few years.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 20, 2021)

His belly reminds me of a dough covered with a towel, all squishy and mushy.


----------



## Bloodypinky (Aug 20, 2021)

How does this man put on shorts in the morning and not feel revolted looking at himself. He honestly looks like humpty dumpty during the interviews.


----------



## Dr. Pasquale (Aug 20, 2021)

What the fuck even is the point of these "interviews"?

He clearly doesn't kno nor gives a fuck about anything anime related, is it just for the "look at these weird anime folk" lulz? Cuz Ralph looks funnier than 95% of them


----------



## Bepis (Aug 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> It covers his entire penis region. Imagine being May and having to lift up the gunt flap with one hand while working his 2" penis with the other.
> If she wasn't getting off on him being so disgusting, it'd be quite a horrifying experience.
> But as we know she's into the whole "smol anima girl being overpowered and fucked by a grotesque monster" thing.
> View attachment 2462858


This woman needs to stop living out her weird hentai fantasies or before she knows it she's going to be going to prison at 40 for trying to fuck her a fifth grader just like in her japanese animes.


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 20, 2021)

Just visited my good buddy ralph. pill bottles everywhere, dead dogs hanging from chairs, gunt protruding. VERY DISGRACEFUL!


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Aug 20, 2021)

I can't stop laughing. Keep it up Ralph, give us some more of that SuPeR EdGy J0kEr LaUgH as you continue owning the aylawgs while you're at it. Please.

This dude's hubris and ego is so off the charts yet he continues to be such a fucking jackass and provide so much content to point and laugh at. God, it's fantastic.


----------



## Vetti (Aug 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Aug 20, 2021)

Nigella said:


> View attachment 2463644View attachment 2463646
> Wearing graduated compression socks and hosiery can *help reduce and maintain edema in patients with venous insufficiency*. Most people with diabetes will benefit from less swelling when wearing Sigvaris Diabetic Compression Socks.


His body composition is starting to remind of Onlyusemeblade, although with more fat. There's absolutely no muscle tone there, and the fact that the limbs look spindly compared to their fat body makes them look ridiculous. Then again, they're both middle aged alcoholics - why would you expect anything else?


----------



## Space Cooter (Aug 20, 2021)

GaryGrey said:


> Is black suppose to be a slimming color?  Ralph did some other in person interview some time back which was memorable because again he was in black and looked like a snowman melting into the chair.  Even the Virginia max mandate speech black shirt black jeans.  Noticing his affinity, and after checking a dozen old streams on Odysee, Ralph really seems to have a primarily black and sparse wardrobe.  Ralph needs a stylist because t-shirt, gym shorts, and tall socks isn't a good look for a interview host.


I suspect it's because black doesn't show sweat as much.

A man that size who drinks as he does is definitely going to be sweating.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Aug 20, 2021)

vulg said:


> he straddles that chair like bacchus riding a mighty tortoise.
> View attachment 2462776View attachment 2462777View attachment 2462844


A God of wine and a gunt of whiskey


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


Oh , there's some real chair-gunt contact there


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 20, 2021)

This is so awkward. It feels like May is an awkward friendless teenager who dragged her dad to her animoo and mango club.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yeah, anime conventions are so "Trad".

Also, I'm curious how rampant the pedophilia is at anime conventions in general, but I estimate that it's significantly higher than the general population.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


We can all see you've been fed, Ralph.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 20, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Yeah, anime conventions are so "Trad".
> Also, I'm curious how rampant the pedophilia is at anime conventions in general, but I estimate that it's significantly higher than the general population.


A lot of trad LARPers are also animefags. It's a complete stereotype at this point and you see a lot of them on YouTube, Twitter, and such. We have a few lolcows (and some users) on the site that are "Trad" "Christians" with huge addiction to anime, hentai, and sometimes lolicon. I've seen dozens of Christian hentai-fags on Twitter who constantly joke about women being thots that can't cook, which is ironic, because they are as far as from "trad" as men can get.

May is a perfect example of this, but female. People like her just idolize the concept of morals and purity, because they know they're disgusting, immoral, losers.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 20, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> A lot of trad LARPers are also animefags. It's a complete stereotype at this point and you see a lot of them on YouTube, Twitter, and such. We have a few lolcows (and some users) on the site that are "Trad" "Christians" with huge addiction to anime, hentai, and sometimes lolicon. I've seen dozens of Christian hentai-fags on Twitter who constantly joke about women being thots that can't cook, which is ironic, because they are as far as from "trad" as men can get.
> 
> May is a perfect example of this, but female. People like her just idolize the concept of morals and purity, because they know they're disgusting, immoral, losers.


Most of their anime and fap material would probably have been banned as "degenerate art" under Hitler's rule. Also, I don't think that Hitler liked Asians - he was willing to ally with Imperial Japan on similar ultra-nationalist principles but probably would have eventually had them exterminated as well if he had gotten the chance.

For that matter, a lot of these individuals might be somewhere on the autistic spectrum, and there are stereotypes about Japanese anime or manga tending to have a bizarre appeal to autistics (similar to the stereotypes about Sonic games) - I'm curious why or how much truth there is to it.


----------



## Covid19AteMyPeen (Aug 20, 2021)

He really looks like and acts like an adult Eric Cartman. It’s uncanny


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


Oh I get it, he's fat so his shirt tells people that he already ate and to not feed him more.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 20, 2021)

Covid19AteMyPeen said:


> He really looks like and acts like an adult Eric Cartman. It’s uncanny


It's gotten to the point where every time he does some new retarded thing that thought crosses my mind.  I mean if you really think about it what other future could you imagine that would fit Cartman better?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 20, 2021)

Another obese obnoxious turd at a cartoon convention.


----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 20, 2021)

It's the most obvious comparison and so apt.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 20, 2021)

Oh, he's definitely fed.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 20, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 2464449


He's just so fucking FAT lol. His manboobs are legit bigger than this own ass.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


Thats a dumpling.


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Aug 20, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


Literally looks like Stewart from Beavis and Butthead, but fatter.


----------



## Puck (Aug 20, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ethan Ralph on his show: "Fuck you Medicare and Joe Biden, you think just because the doctor strangled my momma and screamed 'DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?' in her face that I'm gonna take the vax or wear a mask? Eat a fucking cock, go kill yourself, I'll let her die alone of shame before I ever comply!"
> View attachment 2462911
> Ethan Ralph to his Child Predator Bride at a lollicon convention: "We need to take precautions to protect the most vulnerable in our population. For God's Sake people, wear a mask, it's for your safety."
> View attachment 2462938


That's a pretty good impression but to really drive it home you have to say faggot every other word


----------



## Mr Moonface (Aug 20, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> It's the most obvious comparison and so apt.
> View attachment 2464434
> 
> View attachment 2464449


Hope he has a great fall, we all know there are no king's horses and men who would bother to put him together again. Well, maybe Gator.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Aug 20, 2021)

fat old sun said:


> His little legs are so fucking comical


I'm suprised he was able to waddle so fast during the Chris arrest.


----------



## Hex Cat (Aug 20, 2021)

I'd abeeb bear said:


> Literally looks like Stewart from Beavis and Butthead, but fatter.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 20, 2021)

Escalating Violence said:


> I'm suprised he was able to waddle so fast during the Chris arrest.


his gunt dragged him forward intrigued by the idea of gaining enough relevance to once again afford makers mark and copious amounts of greasy foods


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 20, 2021)

Escalating Violence said:


> I'm suprised he was able to waddle so fast during the Chris arrest.



Both Cops and LivePD have proven that even the grossest, most corpulent of white trash can ambulate when required.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 20, 2021)

I bet there's gonna be in-jokes about some really fat retard shuffling around.


----------



## GL09 (Aug 21, 2021)

He looks physically deformed. I think Ralph is the one living with a bad stat roll.




Also everyone he interviewed is taller than he is.


----------



## Hal (Aug 21, 2021)

Ralph looks even fatter than he normally does


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 21, 2021)

His gunt is so saggy. Ew. I've seen so many old people twice Ralph's age who are in such better shape than him. I know this has been said so many times, but Jesus he looks so gross. I cannot understand how May fucks him, he looks like someone's weird dad with diabetes.

If May was my friend, I think I'd actually be less embarrassed to see her with Troon Digibro than with Ethan Ralph. He's just so fucking fat and old.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 21, 2021)

GL09 said:


> He looks physically deformed. I think Ralph is the one living with a bad stat roll.
> 
> 
> Also everyone he interviewed is taller than he is.
> View attachment 2465083


Both the ladies look amazonian next to him.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Aug 21, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Always appreciate Ralph going IRL, it gives us a chance to further analyze his unique physiognomy. Look at those outstretched T Rex arms. Maybe he drinks makers mark because he literally can't reach the top shelf bourbon.
> View attachment 2462762
> It amazes me that someone so grotesque is constantly putting himself out there for the world to see. No shame.


Good god, he looks like some kind of force-fed quadraplegic manletpig. His sacrifice will bring a good corn harvest to be sure.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 21, 2021)

He has to catch his breath while sitting and talking... this guy is in the ropes, man. If he wasn´t such a piece of shit, I would even feel bad for him.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Aug 21, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> It's gotten to the point where every time he does some new retarded thing that thought crosses my mind.  I mean if you really think about it what other future could you imagine that would fit Cartman better?


One in which he troons out and fucks his own mother?


----------



## veri (Aug 21, 2021)

Cherenkovblue said:


> One in which he troons out and fucks his own mother?



but ralph’s mother is de- ...oh god that’s even worse.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 21, 2021)

I’m not watching the video just tell me how many times he mentions Null to the camera or to compete strangers?


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 21, 2021)

Muhammad Al-Gunty visits the World Trade Centre.


----------



## michael_bruh (Aug 21, 2021)

The Gunt glows in the dark.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2465932
> 
> View attachment 2465945
> Muhammad Al-Gunty visits the World Trade Centre.


Who was the other pilot? Gaytor?


----------



## Ozul (Aug 21, 2021)

Weeb cons are just an excuse for whores to dress like whores out in public. It's like a competition of who can dress as the most scantily clad animoo gurl and get the most amount of photos and attention from sweaty incels.  It's like watching a swarm of male insects crowding and wriggling around the female, enduring with that small glimmer of hope to get close enough to make his presence known. 

How long into the horse's impregnation will it take until she gets so insecure about her body that Gunt is no longer allowed to interview smexy cosplayers?


----------



## Nigella (Aug 21, 2021)

hope ppp uses this to dunk on him in the weightloss thing, perfect material


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Aug 21, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> He has to catch his breath while sitting and talking... this guy is in the ropes, man. If he wasn´t such a piece of shit, I would even feel bad for him.


You can be in that state of rot and disrepair for a shockingly long time.  Alcoholism is a slow and eventually painful death.

That said, combined with his lifelong obesity, who knows the state of his guts.


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Aug 21, 2021)

"Ergo, it was probably you who doxed him."


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Aug 21, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> View attachment 2462938


Christ, look at those tiny limbs in relation to his perfectly rotund body. What a good cosplay.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Aug 21, 2021)

Ozul said:


> Weeb cons are just an excuse for whores to dress like whores out in public. It's like a competition of who can dress as the most scantily clad animoo gurl and get the most amount of photos and attention from sweaty incels.  It's like watching a swarm of male insects crowding and wriggling around the female, enduring with that small glimmer of hope to get close enough to make his presence known.
> 
> How long into the horse's impregnation will it take until she gets so insecure about her body that Gunt is no longer allowed to interview smexy cosplayers?


Whores don’t need an excuse to dress the way they do they’ll just do it.


----------



## Nuke the Whales (Aug 21, 2021)

Ozul said:


> How long into the horse's impregnation will it take until she gets so insecure about her body that Gunt is no longer allowed to interview smexy cosplayers?


Would be an unrealistic thing to worry about. I don't think the gunt has much of a chance of trading up even from a horse faced pedo.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 21, 2021)

This bitch needs some gastric bypass stat


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 21, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> This bitch needs some gastric bypass stat


He'll go the same way as Boogie.


----------



## PS2 Kiryu (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Fareal (Aug 21, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> This bitch needs some gastric bypass stat


For real, it's time to start thinking about surgery. Obesity on that scale and diabetes do not mix.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 21, 2021)

PS2 Kiryu said:


> View attachment 2466850


Canonically, someone pissed in that ballpit.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 21, 2021)

Fareal said:


> For real, it's time to start thinking about surgery. Obesity on that scale and diabetes do not mix.


Yeah but he's got the socks so he should be fine.


----------



## Gensou Hadou (Aug 21, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ethan Ralph on his show: "Fuck you Medicare and Joe Biden, you think just because the doctor strangled my momma and screamed 'DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?' in her face that I'm gonna take the vax or wear a mask? Eat a fucking cock, go kill yourself, I'll let her die alone of shame before I ever comply!"
> View attachment 2462911
> Ethan Ralph to his Child Predator Bride at a lollicon convention: "We need to take precautions to protect the most vulnerable in our population. For God's Sake people, wear a mask, it's for your safety."
> View attachment 2462938


Maybe it's being mandated at the venue? 

Such a shame we don't get a scene of Gunt fighting security guards over the mask mandate, though.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 21, 2021)

Gensou Hadou said:


> Maybe it's being mandated at the venue?


That's kind of my point though, he wouldn't get vaccinated to see his dying mother (who at one point he told her to eat a fucking cawk because she asked to be driven to dialysis, the selfish whore) but he'll wear a mask to go to a lolicon convention for the horse.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 21, 2021)

Florence Sargent said:


> I can't believe he saw that footage and was okay uploading it. The man has too much misdirected confidence.
> View attachment 2463492


How dare you insult Pooh like this.


----------



## Hurgle Blurk (Aug 21, 2021)

Given his weight and his family history, I wonder if the compression socks are for something other than diabetes. With his breathing, I wouldn't be shocked if he's already in congestive heart failure.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 22, 2021)

Well you all suck I immediately thought 



Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 22, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> but ralph’s mother is de- ...oh god that’s even worse.


No worries, that would imply Ralph would put in the effort of digging up an entre grave.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Aug 22, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> It covers his entire penis region. Imagine being May and having to lift up the gunt flap with one hand while working his 2" penis with the other.


Horse faces arms must be fucking ripped.


RichardRApe said:


> Here's a *WELL FED *I made for @Tom Myers relating to this shit show for the thread.


Such a good edit. Didn't have to make him thinner though.


Tims said:


> The condition Manrsu gave the Gunt was that he had to take her to an anime convention before she allowed him to gunt her, he agreed which led to the below horrific image:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Horrifying
> ...


Why'd I look...


mario if smoke weed said:


> Child bride, you say?


Taken before his time. That was great.


AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2465932
> 
> View attachment 2465945
> Muhammad Al-Gunty visits the World Trade Centre.


Ralph sized bellie laugh at this from me.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Aug 22, 2021)

Tims said:


> The condition Manrsu gave the Gunt was that he had to take her to an anime convention before she allowed him to gunt her, he agreed which led to the below horrific image:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Horrifying
> ...






Your browser is not able to display this video.



I knew I had the right reaction video for this.


----------



## STN (Aug 24, 2021)

That misa chic has thicker arms and legs than ralph. His body type is true horror.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Aug 24, 2021)

The body of the Ubermensch.


----------

